# A r t i s t a g e



## shebanshlee (Jun 24, 2015)

I am new to this site and looking to communicate with other artists I'm an ambivert and want to talk share advice or tips on how to network as an artist


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, you came to the right place. We love to chat about art here, everyone is constructive and/or helpful.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

OK for all my friends that are vocabulary challenged as I am:

*ambivert*
(ˈæmbɪˌvɜːt) 
_n_ *1. *(Psychology) _psychol_ a person who is intermediate between an extrovert and an introvert


Welcome Shebanshlee. I'm extrovert mostly. Just let me know if I get too pushy. The group here are friendly helpful folks.

I look forward to seeing your art work.


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm a gregarious introvert.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I am somewhat of an introvert myself. My husband says I'm very reserved. I'm more social here than I am in real life.  

Welcome!!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I think "gregarious introvert" is definitely an oxymoron.


----------



## Mark Lane (Jun 24, 2015)

Yet to find an extrovert artist! Passionate artist, yes, but extrovert....hmmm. That would certainly help me! I would march straight up to someone and say "Your face is great, can I sketch it!?" 
As it stands, I wouldn't have the guts!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hmmmm......I don't think I would walk up to someone I didn't know and ask to paint their picture but I would to a friend or even an acquaintance or co-worker. Is there such a thing as a "cautious extravert" ?

Sorry I have highjacked your introduction thread Shella.....us extraverts tend to do things like that then regret them later.


----------



## Mark Lane (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah, sorry, that was my fault. I'm new here too. Don't want to start getting on people's nerves in the first week ;-)


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm just nuts  LOL!

WELCOME!

D


----------

